# Contour cutting prints with Graphtec CE3000-60



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Has anyone gotten the contour cut feature to work with the Graphtec CE3000-60Mk2? I've followed the instructions and called tech support, but no luck. I've seen it work with the Roland GX cutter and it was really simple. I can only assume I'm missing a step because it gives an error message after finding the third registration mark. I'm using Illustrator/Cutting Master software.


----------



## INKSTAIN (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm not going to pretend that I know much about this, because my biz partner and I are new to vinyl graphics and cutting, BUT, we've been experiencing similar problems.
What we found out, although we're using a different cutter than you are, is that we were putting the registration marks too close to where the rollers are, and that also we were trying to be too stingy with how much media we used per graphic. In other words, our registration marks were too close to the edges and too close to the rollers. Once we allowed ourselves more room, she started to cut. 
Could this possibly be your problem also? I hope so because it's an easy fix then, just give yourself more room, and I know how frustrating it is. Unfortunately you waste more media by doing this, but it worked for us. Take a look, and good luck.


----------

